# I love my car :D



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hahaha! this is the most famous car between new learners . Im getting 307 or BMW 3 series for my sister who recently passed her exam 

Regards


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

:shock: Your buying your sister a bmw?! I want to swap you for my brother :wink:


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hahaha! well it wasn't an intention but then when we missed 307 Peugeot yesterday (someone bought it just few seconds before we could have) she felt dis-heartened. So I said I'll get her BMW 3 series coupe 

Regards


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, she is very very lucky!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hahaha! yes I think she is because when I learnt I learnt on a white clio N reg which was of my instructor. I didn't own any car neither my dad ever let me drive his car.

Once I get it I will post the pic here 

Regards


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

my first car was an escort pony... it was beige and had a hot pink stripe on the side... and white plastic hubcaps... it looked like something you would buy for a barbie doll! LOL... it caught fire and burned up, it was next to my parents car, so it burned that car up and melted the mailbox and by the time the fire department had gotten there, the back of the camper was starting... good thing they got there because the camper was at the top of the driveway, next up would have been the house! 

I have a suburban now... and a camero...and a dually... I love my suburban the best.....


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Your sister gets a car but your father won 't let you dirve? Hardly seems fair!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

My fist car was a 1986 oldsmobile cutless cruiser station wagon. My oldest sister rolled the car, and the other was T-boned with it... so needless to say it wasnt a very pretty car. It was really rusty, to the point where in the back I had to stuff blankets in holes so that the dust from the gravel road wouldnt choke me out!!!!

One my of teachers used to give me a hard time about him needing a tetnus shot everytime he walked past my car!!! It wasnt the greatest car, but it got me from point A to point B (most of the time...) and the insurance was really cheap!!!

I now have a F-150 Supercrew truck...and LOVE it.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I haven't a car of my own but I love my daddy's one. It's Nissan Almera Sensation.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Tamma is it true that to pass your test in Finland you need to be able to power slide a car?


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

*http://www.horseforum.com/members/2310/*Iridehorses, I meant when it was my time my dad didn't allow me to drive his car. Well one big reason was that I hit his car more then twice. Once I hit to another car while at someone's wedding and second time I hit a lorry infront of a police station.

I was a very bad driver by then however learnt how to drive normally later .

Regards


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

This is a 1975 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme. This car is not mine, I don't have any pics of my first car, but mine was just like this one, only light grey. It was a beast of a car that no 16yo should have been behind the wheel of. Also it only got like 15 MPG.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I learned to drive in my instructor's orange Suzuki Swift, which looks like this:










It's a nice little car. In the summers, I pay to go on my dad's insurance for his car - a P reg Peugeot 406 estate. When I passed and my dad surprised me by putting me on his car, all my friends were amazed that I was driving something so huge. It's a 2.1L turbo diesel too. Americans should understand that the norm for young people in the UK is a 1.2-1.5 L hatchback such as a Ford Ka, Ford Fiesta or Vauxhall Corsa. Small cars are far, far more common than SUVs.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Hey Tamma is it true that to pass your test in Finland you need to be able to power slide a car?


At first I can say that I didn't find a prompt Finnish translation for a term called "power slide" (Me and my language skills, I know). I still catch that it can mean "power oversteer" or "handbrake turn" and assume that you mean something like that?

On the one hand I would say that this is true but on the other hand I would say it isn't. Nobody asks you to do a powerslide when you're doing your test or at least I've never heard that. But you have to do "the slippy roads practice" before the test. It's a special track which has been slicked with oil and water or something and meant to give you a some kind of insight about it how a car works on slippy roads. When doing this practice you should induce your car to slide all kind of slidings (including an over-, and understeering) and also do brakes, speedups etc. When I was doing my practice it was intended to do a handbrake turn too. But this is only a practice so you can't pass or fail it like a test. Still, if you haven't do this practice you can't attend the final driving test.

So I could say that nobody demand you to do a power slide during the test but you have to do this practice before it. And often it includes a power slide too.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Top gear was right then  Its a good idea to do that, to prepare you and stuff


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> Hahaha! this is the most famous car between new learners .* Im getting 307 or BMW 3 series for my sister* who recently passed her exam
> 
> Regards


AHEM !! Jahanzeb...do you adopt?? :wink:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

This was mine - a '57 DeSoto (mine was blue and white) with pushbuttons to change gears ( I paid $45.00 for it ):


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That is a fabulous car Iride!!!!


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

My first car was horrible, a chevy lumina that the heater/air did not work and it was black with burgandy interior, i broke it going over a speed bumb at 30-40mph:mrgreen:. Then I got to drive my dads 1984 944 Porsche that i also hated because it was too small, i like big trucks:wink:, then i got my truck when my dad saw it for sale near our house, but didnt tell me about it becuase he didnt think i could handle parking a long bed.....hmph i make my own arking spots:lol:. I love my truck!!! She is amazing!!! 1995 Chevy Cheyanne and has all the towing equipment installed, shes a V8 i think 350 horse power? But i really really want one of those big Ford Disels (sp?) so I can get me a gooseneck trailer and so I can run stuff over:mrgreen:


I call her truckie:wink:


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Iride I love that car!!! I wish I had that car as my first learner one!! .

I was going to ask the same question from TaMMa about the slippery road test because I too watched it on TopGear and that made me think to go to Finland to test it .

One day I will def go and test on the test track where F1 driver showed the car 

Regards


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL, yeah it may be cool now but it wasn't when I was 16 and other kids were in '57 Chevy Coups!!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I would care less about other kids when I had this car no one would ever see me cry! instead would have sat in it proudly even if I had to run it with my trusty old feet (like flinstones! )

Regards


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I love my car!! It's a 2007 Pontiac G5... and it's easy on the wallet for gas


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My two favorites from a while ago were a '67 XKE Roadster, and, more recently, a Mitsubishi 3000 GT Turbo in (as my wife called it) Midlife Crisis Red. I've had other pretty cool ones along the way but that DeSoto - hmmmmm


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

ROTFL @ Jody's Midlife Crisis Red.....She's got quite the sense of humor!!! :lol:

I feel your pain...all my girlfriends were driving around in Fieros and Cavaliers or Daddy's truck....I had a '75 in 1990. Tho I did learn how to change a radiator, alternator, several batteries, how to change plugs, wires, rotor, and that if you get water under the distributor cap at the car wash, the car won't start. :lol:

I also learned how to change the rear end out...my brother helped with that and showed me all what the posi-traction was and how the gears worked in the pumpkin and on and on. There wasn't much I didn't have to do to that car. I spent lots and lots of Saturday afternoons in the garage with Dad and big Brother. The car rules of our house were if you drive it and break it, you learn how to fix it. 

Being involved with them also fostered fantastic memories and a real knack for doing smokey burnouts!!!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

my first car was a 88 cutless supreme. It was my brothers first car then we sold it to my dads best friend for his daughters first car then we bought it back for my first car. But then for a grad present my dad gave me his truck becuase he got a new one. So then i had a 97 ford F350 with a 3" lift. So that was pretty wicked. Now i drive my ford escape for my every day vehicle and my fiance has a 08 ford f150 harley davidson for his every day car then he has a 08 Nissan Altima 2 door coupe that he races...so we have fun! lol...you can tell im a ford girl...


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> ROTFL @ Jody's Midlife Crisis Red.....She's got quite the sense of humor!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Lord!!! Did we have the *same family???*
My brother insisted too that if I was going to drive a car, I'd know how it runs, too! Like you, I learned how to dry out a distributor cap, change oil, tires, tranny fluid, fix the links, etc. To this day, I thank him. I can't ever claim to be a mechanic...but can't be 'lead down the primrose path', either!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I also thank my dad & brother!!! I ended up working for several different car dealerships before becoming a house mommy. I don't get taken advantage of when buying or repairing cars either. Knowledge is power and I'm thankful to have what knowledge I do have.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is my first car, ignore us peeps there haha, it is a '90 Daihatsu Charade and I still have her. I named her Sharon or Shazza. She is my ride when I am living in Australia. She has taken me to Brisbane and Melbourne twice and other various locations all over NSW including off roading during camping trips. This little 2WD kicks butt!








Here is my car in the USA, nameless at the moment but a '95 Z28 Camaro. I love this car  and this pic I took of it haha


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh I LOVE Renaults. I grew up in Europe so I'm used to them but my mom and I just got back from Europe a couple months ago and rented one of the newer Ford models they have down there. I LOVED that car, best car I have ever handled. I would die to import one out here. Here are some pics. This was in southern France:



















A standard as 95% of the vehicles there but it drove as an automatic


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok both are two different cars. First one is Citeron and not Renault nor is Ford. The second one is Ford Mondeo!!?? 

Sorry you confused me there totally.

Regards


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You are right. The first few pics were actually supposed to go in another thread. Regardless all European cars are fantastic


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

So finally we got 307. I bought 307 for my sister. I couldn't believe she didn't like BMW 3 series coupe and chose Peagot 307 over it. Both were black colour. My sister said that BMW looks more boyish so chose 307.

Anyhow she is happy and I will post pics once it comes on Tuesday 

Regards


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Why is there an L on it?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> Why is there an L on it?


Because I am a learner  Do you guys not have L-plates ?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Over here the signal of a student driver is a little, white triangle behind your car.

I've just doing the part II of my driving school (yes, we have a duplex driving shool). During a part I you learn to drive and end it with doing your traffic regulations test and driving test. Then you got a temporary driving licence and can drive just like anyone else. Still you have to do the part II or they take your driving licence away after it has expired. And there aren't any tests or anything new included in part II. At the driving school where I take my part II it includes only one drive with a driving teacher, three hours on the "slippery roads" track, a little lecturing and visit a place where we can see cars which attended wrecks. This part takes only two days but still costs 260 euros.

I think whole the part II is only for collecting money :roll:


----------

